# Language swap(Chinese VS French)



## shihuiming8668 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey all,

Happy Christmas!

I'm quite new here, still exploring this amazing forum, hope someone will help me out.

I am a native Chinese speaker(mandarin), fluent in English, and I'd like to learn French(complete beginer)from a native speaker. I'm wondering if anyone who speaks French happened to be interested in learning some Chinese, so that we can swap the languages.


If you are interested, don't hesitate to send me an email,tell me why you wanna learn Chinese, ill tell you my reason as well,don't worry, I don't bite 
Ill definitely reply!

Sorry I can't put full email address here as I'm still new user. 
Merci
Huiming


----------



## shihuiming8668 (Dec 24, 2014)

Forgot to mention, I'm staying in dubai


----------

